Is there a data standard,other then SVG SMIL for saving vector animations? - taivare
======
fremenmuaddib
As a data file format (declarative, no code to run) no, there is nothing else.
SVG SMIL is the only file format for saving vector animations as data.

Here is an example SVG SMIL file with a cartoon episode with embedded audio in
synch:

[https://imgh.us/LoveDota.svg](https://imgh.us/LoveDota.svg)

The animation with the audio is reproduced correctly on Chrome and Firefox.

On Safari there is no audio, but the bug is currently under review:
[https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155778](https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155778)

(NOTE: the above animation was made with AnimateCC and exported in SVG format
with the flash2svg addon).

Without SMIL you just lose the option of saving complex animations like that.
SVG SMIL is the PNG of vector animations.

